# How many hours do you spend on your computer each day?



## Chairydoo (Mar 27, 2010)

*__________*

__________


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

most of the day, but not just online, working also. but i break up the day with little things that i need to do.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I use internet connection from my phone at times, rarely on the computer


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

It depends on the day, but I feel like I'm on it more than I should. :| So I'd say probably 5-6 hours mostly. *nods* It gets worse though...


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

far, far too much time. i'm estimating six, but it might be more?


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

If I'm not eating, sleeping or at college I'm online so that's quite a lot seeing as I only have a couple hours of class a week. I don't really see it as a problem though.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I leave my computer on nearly all day, but I'm nearly always on the internet whether it's on the computer, PSP, laptop, playing video games online, etc.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Every single hour I'm awake. I don't see that as too much, It's my life and that's what i do. I hate it when people tell me i spend too much time on my computer, where is this chart that determines how much time you should spend at your computer.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

An average 5 - 6.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I work with computers all day :lol.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Varies. When I have nothing to do, I can spend 12+ hours or pull an allnighter on it, but I'd rather have something else to do.


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

At least half my day


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

If I am working, then I spend about 4 hours on the computer a day. Otherwise upto 12-13. It is ridiculous. Don't they have internet addiction groups? I need to get into one of those.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

bout 18 nah i used to do that many when i was a young guy

these days bout 8 hrs trying get out more tho this summer


----------



## Connor (Mar 31, 2010)

bout 2 hours a day but if im bored could be 5!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ooooh I work from home on the computer, so add that on top of non-work stuff and... well, it can add up to a lot some days~


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

It varies a lot.

Every now and then I get a serious pain with forums and just quit them altogether for a while. I was thinking about that earlier today, maybe I'm due another break. You just kinda get to a point where you've had enough and need to pish off for a wee while.

But at the mo there's someone who I really like talking to on here so, I'll probably stick around for a while at least.

But as soon as I get my new apartment by the sea, I hope to spend more time walking the beach and less time typing.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I put four hours but I've been there at fourteen hours a day for a long time before


----------



## fuerchter (Jun 15, 2011)

except for the time i'm at school all day as well


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

My job usually involves using my computer for most of the day and I spend a lot of my free time gaming/internet surfing...


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Like 3 to 4 hours a day. Maybe more or less sometimes. I guess a pretty average amount.


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

5 hours currently. I've been supplementing a lot of my time with Xbox, reading, working out and just general relaxing out in the 90+F weather.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

If i don't have to go out for the day, all my waking hours...


----------



## Harassment Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

Way too much.. I have nothing better to do.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

to much because i have no life


----------



## KeithB72 (Aug 8, 2009)

If I'm not sleeping or working, I am logged on, even if I am not completely paying attention. I feel incredibly disconnected from life if I'm not.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I put 4 hours,but it's probably more quite often


----------



## boringboy (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm online all day at work. Then, when I get back home, I surf the web and chat with strangers on irc because I have no fecking life. Since I live across the road from where I work, so yes, all my waking hours are spent on the computer.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Ive voted 10 but it varies from day to day, lately ive been having eye trouble so ive been taking breaks but sometimes id spend entire days on the computer if im off school (I used to be bad, wake up at 10am-1pm then not get off till 12am-1am in the morning.) and ive not gone on them much lately but whenever id be off teh computer id be on another game.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

On average, around 6. It depends on when my boyfriend isn't online himself xD


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

About 10 hours on weekdays, longer on weekends.


----------



## Blueblur (Dec 8, 2010)

Used to be all day long, less now that I don't have internet at home.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I play 2 hours every weekday and 1 hour every weekend in the libary (I go to the libary so the bills don't become too high). Although, somethimes I end up playing more.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I used to spend most of my time doing something computer-related, but these days I've replaced it with sleep or staring into space wishing I had something interesting to do.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe 5-6 hours a day on the weekdays and I think 12 hours(?) a day on the weekends. It'd be more except for TV


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

I pretty much always keep my laptop on as long as I'm at home (which is most of the time). I have nothing better to do. Well, I do, but I can't really get myself motivated to do those things. I prefer always having my laptop on because it takes forever to start up, and I always think of random things to look up.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

All day jsut about i never shut my pc off, and when i get up i click the mouse, go to the bathroom, quickly check email, shower , then come back on teh net for a bit, feed the birds, then come back to the net- 

I'm on it tilll I fall asleep :b


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

im always on


----------



## Elahe (Feb 6, 2012)

My computer is always on, so pretty much all day.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

From the moment I wake up to when I go to bed at like 3 or 4am. So around 15 or 16 hours. I take online courses rather than a traditional public school, so I pretty much have nothing better to do. If I'm not on the computer, I'm playing a new console game or something. Not much better.


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

"Pretty much all of my waking hours are spent online"

And "waking hours" vary greatly, from 12 to 48 :lol


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

eugh, every single one


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I voted 2 hours. Used to be like 4 or 5 but lately i have been forcing myself to do other things as well.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

With school and work during the week, I can get in about 6 hours a day max... So that is how much I get in! Sigh.... I hardly study... I'm doing terrible, even for me in terms of studying.


----------



## Pharoah (Jul 26, 2011)

if i am not at school I am probably online.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

A lot playing flash/java games and watching movies. I want to sell my laptop and put the money towards an iPhone. I love the SAS app. I have on my iPod touch and all the other websites I use have apps


----------

